# old man joining up



## seadog70 (15 Mar 2011)

Hey guys, and gals ( if applicable). Been reading on tghis site for a few months now, thought I'd post since I cant find exactly what I'm looking for, although some of it I know I've come across.
 I'm a 40 yr old, tired of his dead-end job and looking for a challenge, so I thought I'd join up. Applied in March 2010, been through the CFAT, medical, interview, just awaiting background check finallization. Was told just waiting for personal reference check. "They" ( background checkers) are backed up, so was told to be patient. As soon as CF gets my background report ( reference check, etc.) they ( CF Recruiting) would call me in for an interview. I thought the interview I did when I did the apptitude test was "the" interview, but was told this new interview is the job interview. Is this a mis-understanding on my part, or an oversight on theirs (CF)?
 Also, I saw a link , once, that gave you a daily schedule of basic training, anyone know where I may find that link ? I have tried and lookied but to no avail. 
And also, any advice, and I mean ANY advice from any former members, current members or future members, regarding what to expect from life in the navy, especially regarding basic training, would be greatlt appreciatted. 
Thanks


----------



## jwtg (15 Mar 2011)

BMQ Daily Schedule (Recruit)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp

BMOQ (15 week/full course) Schedule (Officer Cadet)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/es-wt-15/index-eng.asp

##EDIT TO ADD:  I don't have a whole lot of knowledge or experience to offer you, but reading through the many threads on BMQ/BMOQ will give you some idea of what to expect.  Also, search 'Basic Up' on youtube- there are I believe 2 whole seasons on there, with a pretty good insight into what goes on!

Best of luck.


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Mar 2011)

> search 'Basic Up' on youtube


Or straight from the source: Basic Up: Reloaded


----------



## seadog70 (16 Mar 2011)

hey thanks for the schedule for basic.  I've applied to go in as NCM, so that helps. And yes, I've been watching the "basic up- reloaded" series, very insightful. Guess I was just wondering why they ( cf recruiting) would want me in for an interview after I already did one, and was told I was considered "competitive" . But I have since found out some more info, such as they may want to make sure my references checked out. 
 I was wondering one more thing, according to the schedule , they do the fitness requirements during week 1, but I have also heard they may do the BMQ before you even go to basic. Does anyone have any confirmation of this either way? Not that it matters much, if you're in shape , you're in shape. Guess I'm just looking for anything useful. This site is a great resource for those willing to spend some time and search. 
 Thanks for all the helpful posts.
 Anyone else out there signing on for the navy and looking at a possible 2011 Basic Training?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2011)

BMQ is Basic.

BMQ = BASIC Military Qualification.


----------



## seadog70 (16 Mar 2011)

yes, I realize that BMQ is Basic Military Qaulification, and that they do it during Basic Training, however I have heard that they do it not only during Basic Training ( first week, first day ) but that they may do it before you are signed up to make sure that you qaulify. For example, when you go in for your job interview they may request you do it then. That I suppose is up to CF Recruiting, and I will wait and see what they say. Thanks again.


----------



## JMesh (16 Mar 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> yes, I realize that BMQ is Basic Military Qaulification, and that they do it during Basic Training, however I have heard that they do it not only during Basic Training ( first week, first day ) but that they may do it before you are signed up to make sure that you qaulify. For example, when you go in for your job interview they may request you do it then. That I suppose is up to CF Recruiting, and I will wait and see what they say. Thanks again.



BMQ isn't part of basic training.

BMQ=Basic Military Qualification="Basic Training"
CF EXPRES=CF Exercise Prescription="Physical Fitness Test"


----------



## denimboy (16 Mar 2011)

I think you're talking about the fitness test they give to Reserve applicants. This one is prior to enrollment and BMQ.


----------



## seadog70 (16 Mar 2011)

Hmmm, ok, let me clarify what it is exactly I would like to know. 
 Do they test your physical abilities before you get any job offers or are signed up if you are going in direct entry NCM?
I know they test you in your first week of Basic Training.
I have also been told about the qaulifications for "warrior preparation Camp" ( hope thats correct,  otherwise refered to as "fat camp" )
just wondering if you need to pass any physicals before you get in. I have heard different answers to this. I would think, however, if they want me to bring gym gear for a physical fitness test they will tell me. 
I am currently just waiting for my reference check results to be 'handed over' to CFR so that I can get scheduled for a job interview. everything else is done , and with no problems I have been told. 
I will wait, patiently I wait.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> Do they test your physical abilities before you get any job offers or are signed up if you are going in direct entry NCM?



In the regular force, the answer is NO.



> just wondering if you need to pass any physicals before you get in. I have heard different answers to this.



For the regular force the answer is NO.


----------



## Class-Senior (16 Mar 2011)

You are in for an adventure my YOUNG friend.
I am 46 years old and I just graduated from BMQ (Basic Training).

Dont take anything personally and you will do fine,, everyone messes up..
Learn to run 5 KMs at 4:30 am, carry heavy loads (Rucks), stay awake in class after
pulling "Fire Picket" (NO SLEEP) all night, Learn to shower faster than you ever have before,
Always look after your fellow recruits, Learn to live with your gas mask (GAS GAS GAS), 
learn to clean a rifle really really really well,
and most importantly Learn to laugh at yourself and all is good.

I met many really cool people on BMQ,, I am very glad I did it.
( there will be moments during BMQ that you will question your choice,,, dont give up ).


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2011)

Class-Senior said:
			
		

> ( there will be moments during BMQ that you will question your choice,,, dont give up ).



There will also be moments where you choice will question you.

 ;D


----------



## seadog70 (1 May 2011)

Ok, so here's my update , so far. I was talking with CFRC Vancouver on Friday, April 29, 2011. By the way, does anybody ( everybody?) else have the same trouble getting through to their recruiting center? I mean you need to call and call and call to reach someone. Ah well, persistence does pay off. 
 Anyway, after talking to my CFRC , I have been told my file has been passed onto the "next level" , I had a credit issue in my past that has been cleared up, they needed proof of the bill being paid and a letter of explanation. I have been told not to worry, it's not a big deal, The military just wants to make sure that their "employees" don't have money troubles, credit problems, etc. Ok, so not to worry ( havn't we all heard that before, and how many of us actually Don't Worry??) yes , of course it's going to be on my mind until I hear different. 
 However, I have been told that the officer who now has my file just has to approve it ( my proof of debt being paid and letter of explanation ) and then I'll be Merit Listed-- which as I understand it is the last waiting step, when a job opens up that you're qaulified for and you've applied for, they'll call you. 
So I guess I just need to wait a little more. It does get a little frustrating, all this waiting, especially since I applied last year ( Mar, 2010) , however I do understand that these things do take time. I guess I was hoping it would all have gone a little quicker, but seeing as how I'm hoping for a 20 yr career, I guess a little patience on my part is required. So does anyone have anything else to add? Advice, suggestions, etc., anything that may be considered helpful is of course, appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 May 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's my update , so far. I was talking with CFRC Vancouver on Friday, April 29, 2011. By the way, does anybody ( everybody?) else have the same trouble getting through to their recruiting center? I mean you need to call and call and call to reach someone.



Let's look at it this way:

According to Wikipedia, Vancouver has a population of about 643,000, although _"Canada's national statistics agency estimated the population of the Vancouver metropolitan area to be 2,328,000 as of July 1, 2009."_

If we assume that only one-half of one percent of the population in the city of Vancouver is interested in joining the CF (Reg or Res), that's about 3200 people in Vancouver alone for that CFRC.

If each of those people try to make one 5-minute phone call per week, that's 16000 minutes, or 267 hours of cumulative phone calls for the CFRC.  

Now, if we assume that CFRC staffers spend a full 40 hours per week actually at their desks, i.e., doing nothing else, that 267 hours per week means that seven staff members (6.675 to be precise) will be doing nothing but answering the phone and giving weekly file updates to people. - And doing no other work for the CFRC.

That's a requirement to employ seven people full time just to answer those phones in only one CFRC. So, even accepting that getting regular updates would be ideal, what should the priorities of work be?


----------



## seadog70 (1 May 2011)

LOL, one half of the population could be employed answering the phones while the other half is calling in. Or 1/4 could answer the phones while 1/3 called in and the other 5/12 could look up answers for the rest of us, or actually work and keep our economy going. Wait, how many of us need to figure out these percentages?
 Lets also not forget that some areas, like Alberta, have more than one recruiting center ( Alberta has 2, one in Edmonton and one in Calgary), Ontario probably has more, and BC has only one, located in Vancouver. There is not a lot of sense ( on the surface at least) as to how many recruiting offices there are in different areas, although population density would be a factor. It does make it challenging however, for those of us who don't live in the immediate area to get through to talk to a recruiter. especially when they tell you to call back to speak to someone in person as that is still quicker than leaving a message and awaiting a reply.


----------



## WonderGirl (1 May 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> Ok, so here's my update , so far. I was talking with CFRC Vancouver on Friday, April 29, 2011. By the way, does anybody ( everybody?) else have the same trouble getting through to their recruiting center? I mean you need to call and call and call to reach someone. Ah well, persistence does pay off.
> Anyway, after talking to my CFRC , I have been told my file has been passed onto the "next level" , I had a credit issue in my past that has been cleared up, they needed proof of the bill being paid and a letter of explanation. I have been told not to worry, it's not a big deal, The military just wants to make sure that their "employees" don't have money troubles, credit problems, etc. Ok, so not to worry ( havn't we all heard that before, and how many of us actually Don't Worry??) yes , of course it's going to be on my mind until I hear different.
> However, I have been told that the officer who now has my file just has to approve it ( my proof of debt being paid and letter of explanation ) and then I'll be Merit Listed-- which as I understand it is the last waiting step, when a job opens up that you're qaulified for and you've applied for, they'll call you.
> So I guess I just need to wait a little more. It does get a little frustrating, all this waiting, especially since I applied last year ( Mar, 2010) , however I do understand that these things do take time. I guess I was hoping it would all have gone a little quicker, but seeing as how I'm hoping for a 20 yr career, I guess a little patience on my part is required. So does anyone have anything else to add? Advice, suggestions, etc., anything that may be considered helpful is of course, appreciated.



The guy who does the approving is away on Course until May 11th.  I am in the same boat here in Vancouver.  They cancelled my interview April 19th and hauled me in and showed me I had an outstanding balance on my credit check.  So I paid it and faxed in the proof and then waited a week and a half and then called to check to make sure he got it and his voicemail says back on May 11th lol *sigh* 


Patience is hard work.  HARD WORK!  LOL

Does anyone know, even if I get my final interview this month, is there any chance at all of getting to BMQ this year?  has anyone had an interview in May and then gone onto BMQ in the same year?


----------



## seadog70 (2 May 2011)

I was told that Basic Training runs every 9 weeks, so there's a chance that you'd get in even if you did an interview in May. Every 9 weeks does seem like a lot, but this is from a recruiter, I assume his information to be correct. I also have been told , and this makes perfect sense, that they ( CF ) work courses "backwards", meaning they will fill a course, or class for the trade specific training, then work backwards to see when it lines up with the environment training and then basic training. And of course they would like to see all this training run smoothly together with minimal breaks, or 'down-time',  in between. 
So we wait until May 11th, I was told 'within 30 days', so that puts me at the end of May. Here's hoping it doesn't take that long.


----------



## FutureInfantryOficer (2 May 2011)

Have fun joining the military!


----------



## BearPusher (21 May 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> I was told that Basic Training runs every 9 weeks, so there's a chance that you'd get in even if you did an interview in May. Every 9 weeks does seem like a lot, but this is from a recruiter, I assume his information to be correct. I also have been told , and this makes perfect sense, that they ( CF ) work courses "backwards", meaning they will fill a course, or class for the trade specific training, then work backwards to see when it lines up with the environment training and then basic training. And of course they would like to see all this training run smoothly together with minimal breaks, or 'down-time',  in between.
> So we wait until May 11th, I was told 'within 30 days', so that puts me at the end of May. Here's hoping it doesn't take that long.




Mwhahahaha that'll be the day if it works like that! Once you join/ finish bmq be prepared to wait several weeks/months for your next course and the same after that.


----------



## seadog70 (24 May 2011)

I don't think I'd mind the wait time in-between training courses, it's how things are done after all. The frustartion on my end is the seemingly excessive wait time to make progress with my application file processing. I hear all kinds of things, some conflicting, some confusing, some encouraging, some not so-encouraging. I've been patiently waiting, calling when told to, checking up on my file as I can, trying to be "pro-active" with it. Part of the frustration is not living close to the recruitment center, which for me is a min. 4 hour drive and one or two days off work. So I've been doing some volunteer work, going to the gym, and trying to increase and expand my knowledge in the area I have applied for. But the waiting is frustrating.


----------



## NavyHopeful (6 Jun 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd mind the wait time in-between training courses, it's how things are done after all. The frustartion on my end is the seemingly excessive wait time to make progress with my application file processing. I hear all kinds of things, some conflicting, some confusing, some encouraging, some not so-encouraging. I've been patiently waiting, calling when told to, checking up on my file as I can, trying to be "pro-active" with it. Part of the frustration is not living close to the recruitment center, which for me is a min. 4 hour drive and one or two days off work. So I've been doing some volunteer work, going to the gym, and trying to increase and expand my knowledge in the area I have applied for. But the waiting is frustrating.



A buddy of mine has been in the NAvy for about 7 years now, and he says that the military has a "hurry up and wait" mentality...  As it was, I had to wait for what I thought was an eternity to get my job offer and get sworn in.  But as I continue to cruise these chat forums, I find people who have been waiting ALOT longer than I did...  From Application to swearing in took me about 5 1/2 months...  some people wait double or even triple that.

Have heart, my friend, you'll be hearing from someone sooner than you think.

Good luck.

Rev


----------



## seadog70 (14 Jun 2011)

Just did my update job interview ( switched trades since the original choices were full, and I  kinda want in!) and was told " sit back, relax, stay out of trouble. Expect a call" . And yes, they did mention that when it happened, it would happen fast. I'm feeling pretty good right now, kinda giddy for a 40yr old.  The hard part now I think is going to be keeping my job for these ( hopefully) last few days/weeks. I want to walk in tomorrow and say " I quit " . This is such a cool feeling, not quite like christmas, but almost, and I'm sure that one will come.


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

seadog70 said:
			
		

> Just did my update job interview ( switched trades since the original choices were full, and I  kinda want in!) and was told " sit back, relax, stay out of trouble. Expect a call" . And yes, they did mention that when it happened, it would happen fast. I'm feeling pretty good right now, kinda giddy for a 40yr old.  The hard part now I think is going to be keeping my job for these ( hopefully) last few days/weeks. I want to walk in tomorrow and say " I quit " . This is such a cool feeling, not quite like christmas, but almost, and I'm sure that one will come.



All said and done I had spent about an hour in the CFRC.  After nearly a year of waiting I received a phone call and was told that I had less than a week to get on the plane.  While not ideal, it was certainly exciting.  Best of luck in your case, it's worth the wait!


----------



## seadog70 (5 Jul 2011)

Well, just spoke with my MCC ( Military Career Counsellor) today, was informed that I am considered very competitive for my chosen trades, which while not surprising was very welcome news, welcome and calming news, now I need to wait for the next BMQ to be "opened" so that they (CF Recruiting) can line up jobs with potential recruits, anyoine who has been through this knows , I'm sure, how A) exciting, and B) agonizing, this can be. Basically, I'm waiting to see how many others have applied for the same trade as myself, since it's a national competition, and that won't be known ( I'm told ) until the next BMQ is officially 'opened'. Feels good. Just wanted to post a thank you to everyone here who has wished me well, offered encouragement and/or advice. It is looking good. And I'll be sure to share my news when I do here more "official" information. Again, thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## zakiuz (8 Jul 2011)

Today on Army News, there was a report on new exercices on BMQ. They talked with a man 56 years old who just joined.


----------



## NavyHopeful (8 Jul 2011)

Hey seadog,

Good luck with your application process.  I know that sitting around, wainting for the call can be excrutiating, so try to find things to do with your time until then.  If you have a job right now, immerse yourself with it.  I also found that becoming actively involved in this site (sometimes veering out of my lane  :-[ ) and with the chat room tat is provided here, that I was able to connect with a multitude of people, from new recruits, active members, and even grizzled retirees.  The information that I gained here was no detriment, and I am thankful for the connections that I made here.

Also, if you do not have a PT schedule in place by now, start.  I'm glad I started training when I finished all the requirements for my file (Cfat, Medical, Interview) in January.  I started att a weight of 316 lbs, and I now tip the scales at about 285 lbs.  Even if I hadn't gotten the call, I would have been proud of that accomplishment.

I know that sometimes life can knock people down.  It's been doing it to me off and on for the last 15 years or so.  But there are a few quotes I like to keep reciting to myself, and they are my motivation to attempt what others would consider the impossible.  And I will share them with you, right here:

"The only place success comes before work is in the dictionary." - Vince Lombardi
"Never give up, never surrender" - Tim Allen (GalaxyQuest)
"You can't make an omlete without breaking a couple of eggs" - Jack Nicholson (Batman)
“Take the attitude of a student, never be too big to ask questions, never know too much to learn something new.” - Unknown

And, my personal favorite:

"Never be afraid to shoot for the moon, because if you miss, at least you will end up among the stars." - Unknown

Good luck to you, my friend.  I hope you end up mastering your destiny.

Rev

 :cdnsalute:   :yellow:


----------

